# Best Music Player/Sound system for SWAN M10



## thya (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Guys,

         After reading valuable suggestion in this forum and  I decided to  order swans M10 and i am now waiting for the product to be delivered. 

I usually looking for the Good Music rather than lot of bass.  I usually play music from my  Moto G phone.
I dont usually use laptop for listening music.


Kindly advice any excellent MP3 players or media players that has USB input, Bluetooth too.. to be connected to Swans M10 2.1 speakers always.  I rarely use CD/DVD.

I am looking for audiophile Sound quality. I dont know what is DAC is . So Your advice is much appreciated and thanks in advance.

Budget is around 5K. But if need i can raise it upto 10K.
*
Update : The music player need not be a portable one.*

Thanks
Thya


----------



## josin (Aug 16, 2014)

if your budget is 15K 
*www.proaudiohome.com/FiiO-X3-DAP-Portable-Digital-Audio-Player

save some more and get this

*www.proaudiohome.com/FiiO-X5-High-ResolutionMedia-Player

FiiO X5 High Resolution Lossless Music Player


----------



## thya (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Josin,
         Thanks for your reply.  . I never knows player costs this much.. 

but its exceeds my budget.. Is there any alternatives with in my budget.

Thanks a lot dude


----------



## josin (Aug 16, 2014)

thya said:


> Hi Josin,
> Thanks for your reply.  . I never knows player costs this much..
> 
> but its exceeds my budget.. Is there any alternatives with in my budget.
> ...





SanDisk Sansa Clip+ 8 GB MP3 Player: Amazon.in: Electronics

Colorfly C3 24bit WAV APE Flac MP3 Hifi Music Player | eBay



keep an eye out for this one.....(bang for the buck once it gets released)

FiiO X1, the first high-res DAP for the young !


----------



## sandynator (Aug 17, 2014)

Worth waiting for FiiO X1......


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 17, 2014)

Why don't you look for usb DACs? IMO, if you are using your pc mostly so USB DAC is much better than MP3 player in terms of SQ.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 17, 2014)

i am also on same boat, hope sansa clip 2gb @3000rs will be good for logitech z623. Experts opinion required.


----------



## thya (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi all

  thanks for your reply and suggestions..   

The audio player need NOT be a portable one. it may be fixed one too.  so no need for battery backup, screen etc.,

If the audio system has Remote or bluetooth support, it would be awesome. 

I have edited post as well


----------



## josin (Aug 18, 2014)

First of all getting an audiophile SQ from a 5K budget is mission impossible. So use your PC/laptop/ android phone for the time being and start collecting money to get a USB DAC in future.

DV-3032KV |     This thing has a D/A Converter of  96 kHz/24-bit and the MRP is below 5K. You can play CD/DVD/USB pendrive (with fat16/32 only no NTFS...means no portable hard drive)on it

or extend your budget to 7K and get this ( this entry level BD player can recognize hard drive)
Sony BDP-S1100 Blu-ray Player (Sony BDP-S1100 Blu-ray Player - Sony: Flipkart.com)


----------

